# [gelöst} grafische Programme starten nicht

## mptaiko

Hallo,

ich habe in der vergangenen Woche von meiner Neuinstallation berichtet. Xorg ist ordnungsgemäß installiert, Schriftsätze werden fehlerlos interpretiert. Jatz hatte ich die Installation fortgestetzt und als WM DWM mit dem Simple Terminal und zusätzlich Nitrogen installiert. 

Beide Programme starten, jedoch werden keine Schriftzeichen angezeigt - weder im Terminal noch in Nitrogen, was nicht wirklich schön ist.

Ich konnte praktisch im Blindflug ein Hintergrund stzen, aber das war's schon.

Ich habe auch keine Idee, wo ich auf Fehlersuche gehen kann. die /var/log/Xorg.0.log zeigt mir eigentlich nor 3 Fehlerzeilen, die folgende Module betreffen

```
  -  5486.300] (EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)

...

 [  5486.300] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

...

 [  5486.300] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)
```

Alles andere sieht ganz vernünftig aus. Ich habe den Nouveau-Grafiktreiber installiert.

Ich habe im Moment keinen Plan, wie ich diese Problem lösen kann. In meiner alten Installation hatte ich I3 installiert. Das habe ich dann hier auch noch gemacht, aber der verhält sich im Grunde genauso.

Was kann ich machen? Wie komme ich an die Schriften?

LG Micha[/code]

----------

## mptaiko

Ich sehe schon: Ich habe Warnungen im Log-file einfach übersehen

```
 13 [  5486.297] (WW) The dire

ctory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

 12 [  5486.297]   Entry deleted from font path.

 11 [  5486.297] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

 10 [  5486.297]   Entry deleted from font path.

  9 [  5486.297] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

  8 [  5486.297]   Entry deleted from font path.

  7 [  5486.297] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

  6 [  5486.297]   Entry deleted from font path.

  5 [  5486.297] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

  4 [  5486.297]   Entry deleted from font path.

  3 [  5486.297] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

  2 [  5486.297]   Entry deleted from font path.

```

Ich schau mal nach, ob ich da was finde.

LG Micha

- Melde mich wieder

----------

## mike155

Installiere doch mal ein paar Fonts!   :Smile: 

media-fonts/font-misc-misc

media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi

media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi

media-fonts/dejavu

media-fonts/liberation-fontsDie Warnungen bzgl. der Schriftordner kannst Du ignorieren. Sie sind nicht schlimm - ich habe auch immer ein paar davon.

Falls die Installation der Fonts das Problem nicht lösen sollte, poste bitte die Ausgabe der folgenden beiden Anweisungen:

```
emerge --info

eselect fontconfig list
```

----------

## mptaiko

Hallo Mike,

danke für die schnelle Antwort:

Mein Problem besteht weiterhin

```

Portage 2.3.89 (python 3.6.10-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop, gcc-9.2.0, glibc-2.29-r7, 4.19.97-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.19.97-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Ryzen_7_2700X_Eight-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:    32880576 total,  32230612 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Thu, 02 Apr 2020 16:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 774dfab52bb05ea749d9ef9e042c8915de93f843

sh bash 4.4_p23-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.33.1 p2) 2.33.1

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p23-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.17-r1::gentoo, 3.6.10::gentoo, 3.7.7::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.16.5::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.33.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            9.2.0-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.2.1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.29-r7::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-extra-opts:

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /etc/sudoers /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs 3"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict

network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="https://mirror.eu.oneandone.net/linux/distributions/gentoo/gentoo/ https://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ https://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de en_US"

MAKEOPTS="-j14"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit crypt cups dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv icu ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify libtirpc mad mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt5 readline sdl seccomp spell split-usr ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xinerama xml xv xvid zlib"

ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" L10N="de en-US" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24 ruby25" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Das war emerge --info

eselect fontconfig list ergibt:

```
Available fontconfig .conf files (* is enabled):

  [1]   10-autohint.conf

  [2]   10-hinting-full.conf

  [3]   10-hinting-medium.conf

  [4]   10-hinting-none.conf

  [5]   10-hinting-slight.conf *

  [6]   10-no-sub-pixel.conf

  [7]   10-scale-bitmap-fonts.conf *

  [8]   10-sub-pixel-bgr.conf

  [9]   10-sub-pixel-rgb.conf

  [10]  10-sub-pixel-vbgr.conf

  [11]  10-sub-pixel-vrgb.conf

  [12]  10-unhinted.conf

  [13]  11-lcdfilter-default.conf

  [14]  11-lcdfilter-legacy.conf

  [15]  11-lcdfilter-light.conf

  [16]  20-unhint-small-dejavu-sans-mono.conf

  [17]  20-unhint-small-dejavu-sans.conf

  [18]  20-unhint-small-dejavu-serif.conf

  [19]  20-unhint-small-vera.conf *

  [20]  25-unhint-nonlatin.conf

  [21]  30-metric-aliases.conf *

  [22]  40-nonlatin.conf *

  [23]  45-generic.conf *

  [24]  45-latin.conf *

  [25]  49-sansserif.conf *

  [26]  50-user.conf *

  [27]  51-local.conf *

  [28]  57-dejavu-sans-mono.conf

  [29]  57-dejavu-sans.conf

  [30]  57-dejavu-serif.conf

  [31]  60-generic.conf *

  [32]  60-latin.conf *

  [33]  60-liberation.conf

  [34]  65-fonts-persian.conf *

  [35]  65-khmer.conf

  [36]  65-nonlatin.conf *

  [37]  69-unifont.conf *

  [38]  70-no-bitmaps.conf

  [39]  70-yes-bitmaps.conf

  [40]  80-delicious.conf *

  [41]  90-synthetic.conf *

```

----------

## mike155

Hallo mptaiko,

danke für die Ausgaben! 

Die Ausgaben sehen gut aus. Du hast ein 17.1 Deskop Profil und fontconfig ist installiert. Du bist auch auf stable, was ich gut finde.   :Smile: 

Ich nehme an, dass Du kürzlich 'emerge --update --deep --newuse @world' laufen gelassen hast? Dein  System ist also wirklich auf dem aktuellen Stand?

Hast Du folgende Seite gesehen und alles gemacht, was dort beschrieben wird: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Dwm? Verwendest Du insbesondere die dort beschriebenen Start-Befehle?

Diese Seite hast Du vermutlich auch durchgearbeitet: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Nouveau?

Und diese Seite auch: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/St?

Bitte installiere xterm

```
emerge x11-terms/xterm
```

und starte es: 

```
xterm
```

Es sollte ein Terminal-Fenster mit weißem Hintergrund aufgehen. Du solltest einen Prompt sehen und etwas eingeben können. Funktioniert das?

Wenn es nicht funktioniert: gibt xterm Meldungen aus? Wenn ja: bitte poste sie.

Falls Du keine Meldungen siehst: bitte wiederhole den xterm-Test und leite die Ausgaben in eine Datei um:

```
xterm >/tmp/xterm.log 2>&1
```

Was steht nach dem Test in der Datei?

Mike

----------

## mptaiko

Hallo Mike,

zunächst einmal vielen Dank für die Antwort. 

Das mit den Warnungen in Xorg.0.log ist weg. Ich habe x11-xorg installiert. Insofern ist meine Xorg-log-Datei jetzt sauber.

Xterm habe ich installiert. Es startet und zeigt Schriften. Alles andere noch nicht.

Ich bin auch noch einmal deine gesamten Hinweise durchgegangen, habe den 5.4.28-Kernel installiert, aber auch das hat die Situation nicht geändert, außer dass mein 4-K - Bildschirm nach startx nur einen Cursor anzeigt.

Wie muss ich weiter vorgehen?

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> Wie muss ich weiter vorgehen?

 

Um ehrlich zu sein: ich verstehe nicht, was los ist. xterm scheint zu funktionieren, dwm/st nicht. Warum?

Hast Du beim Compilieren etwas in der DWM-Datei "config.h" geändert? Oder verwendest Du die Standard "config.h"?

Ich habe DWM und st gerade installiert und getestet. Nach '.xinitrc' habe ich nur "exec dwm" geschrieben. Nach der Eingabe von 'startx' erschien der DWM Desktop mit den Zahlen 1-9 links oben. Nach Drücken von Alt-Shift-Return erschien ein Terminal (st), mit dem ich ganz normal arbeiten konnte. DWM und st "an sich" scheinen also zu funktionieren!

Und bei Dir erscheint nur ein schwarzer Bildschirm? Und nach Alt-Shift-Return siehst Du kein Terminal?

Merkwürdig! Allerdings habe ich auch eine andere Hardware: Intel Grafikchip und 2k Monitor.

Kannst Du bitte mal die Original Nvidia Treiber statt Nouveau probieren?

----------

## mptaiko

Hallo Mike,

Heureka!!

Ich hatte keine GTK-USE-Flags gesetzt! Das habe ich nachgeholt. Der Hinweis stand zwischen den Zeilen, als ich Nitrogen aus Xterm starten wollte.

Trotzdem noch eine kleine Frage - Meine Mausunterstützung ist weg und mein 2. Bildschirm (4k-Monitor) bleibt schwarz. Vlt. hängt beides zusammen.

Ich schaue mir mal die DWM-Wikis und die Kernel-Einstellungen bzgl evdev an.

Falls ich mich nicht mehr melden sollte - Dir und allen im Forum gesunde Ostern.

----------

## mike155

Gut, dass Du die Ursache gefunden hast! Ich wäre nämlich nicht so schnell darauf gekommen! 

Wenn Du Dich um die Maus kümmerst, könntest Du auch gleich von evdev auf libinput umstellen - also

```
INPUT_DEVICES="libinput"
```

Eine Anleitung steht auf dieser Wiki-Seite: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Libinput.

Dort stehen auch die Kernel-Optionen, die benötigt werden.

----------

## mptaiko

Danke für die Antwort. Ich habe auf libinput umgestellt und auch evdev deinstalliert.

Leider habe ich immer noch keine Mausunterstützung. Zumindes keinen Mauszeiger.

Wenn ich die Maus bewege, ist es als ob sie arbeiten will, zeigt aber keinen Pfeil an.  An der Maschine hängt keine exotische, sondern eine ganz normale

Standardmaus, die auch funktioniert. Habe sie gerade am Laptop getestet.

Dann habe ich noch zwei Probleme.

1. Meine Multimonitor-Konfiguration funktionier nicht mehr. Mein 4-K-Bildschirm bleibt, bis auf ein Cursor-blinken nach startx schwarz.

2. Jetzt habe ich als 2. Anwendung nach Nitrogen Firefox installiert, Wenn ich den starte friert alles ein. 

Das ist schon recht seltsam. Sollte ich den Nvidia-Treiber installieren?

----------

## mike155

 *mptaiko wrote:*   

> Sollte ich den Nvidia-Treiber installieren?

 

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist es bei solchen "merkwürdigen" Problemen immer sinnvoll, zu experimentieren. Also: ja, Nvidia Treiber installieren und schauen, ob es besser geht. Ich würde auch eine zweite Desktop Umgebung installieren (und wenn's twm ist). Dann kann man testen, ob es damit besser geht und was dort anders ist. Das wiederum ermöglicht Rückschlüsse auf die Ursache des Problems, das man eigentlich lösen möchte.

----------

## mptaiko

Hallo Mike,

danke für die Antwort. Ich habe zunächst TWM und Openbox installiert. Letzteres hätte ich im Moment nicht machen müssen, denn meine Maus-Unterstützung geht ja nicht. Beim TWM muss ich mich erst mal mit den Shortcuts auseinandersetzen.

Was mit aber auffiel, als ich hier nitrogen übers terminal starten wollte, bekam ich eine Fehlermeldung

```
ERR: Could not load "image-loading" from icon Theme, this indicates a problem with your Gtk/Gtkmm install.
```

Danach hat sich das System aufgehangen. 

Ich habe anschließend 

```
nitrogen --restore &
```

 in .xintrc eingetragen, nun lädt unter dwm ein Bild aber dann ist alles eingefroren. Keine Statusleiste, kein Terminal lässt sich starten.

Den Nvidia-Treiber habe ich getestet; er verhält sich jedoch genauso. Ich werden mich jetzt mit TWM-Shortcuts auseinandersetzten und ggf. mal genkernel testen. 

Das mit der Maus gibt mir aber zu denken. Ich beherrsche zwar diverse Shortcuts, jedoch wenn man Bilder bearbeiten will, dann ist eine Maus eine deutliche Erleichterung. Oft ist eine Maus aber unprodiktiv. Hier gibt es einen Mittelweg.

----------

## mptaiko

Habe wohl noch einen Hinweis gefunden. 

Ich war jetzt mal im BIOS - MSI - UEFI-Teil. Auch hier war keine Maus-Unterstützung mehr vorhanden. Wahrscheinlich habe ich diese bei der Neuinstallation, als ich den Boot-Modus umstellte, deaktiviert. 

Da kann ich wohl so viel in der Software rumfummeln, wie ich will und bekomme das Ding nicht zum Laufen. Ich schaue mir jetzt die Mainboardanleitung genauer an.

----------

## mike155

Zur Maus-Unterstützung. Es ist eine USB-Maus, oder?

Zeigt folgende Anweisung die Maus an? 

```
lsusb
```

Bei mir wird u.a. folgende Zeile ausgegeben

```
Bus 003 Device 003: ID 046d:c05a Logitech, Inc. M90/M100 Optical Mouse
```

Gibt es bei Dir folgende Device-Datei?

```
/dev/input/mouse0
```

Statt 'mouse0' könnte es bei Dir auch 'mouse1' oder 'mouse2' o.ä. heißen.

Was passiert, wenn Du auf der TTY Konsole (also vor dem Starten von X11) folgende Anweisung eingibst:

```
# cat /dev/input/mouse0
```

und die Maus bewegst? Es müssten dann Zeichen auf dem Bildschirm ausgegeben werden. Evtl. könnte es bei Dir auch 'mouse1' oder 'mouse2' heißen.

----------

## mptaiko

Moin,

das Maus-Problem scheint teilweise gelöst. Peinlich, hochpeinlich. 

Weil das Kabel so kurz ist, nutze ich eine Verlängerung. Hier saß der Stecker nicht richtig fest 

drin.

lsusb zeigt Folgendes:

```

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 005 Device 006: ID 1e7d:3246 ROCCAT

Bus 005 Device 008: ID 1b1a:0000

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 05e3:0738 Genesys Logic, Inc. Card reader

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

RoCCAT - ist meine Tastatur.

Das /dev/input/ - Verzeichnis sieht so aus:

```
by-id    event1   event12  event15  event3  event6  event9

by-path  event10  event13  event16  event4  event7

event0   event11  event14  event2   event5  event8
```

cat /dev/input/mouseX - hier kann nichts angezeigt werde, weil die Datei nicht existiert.

Wenn ich die eventx-Dateien ansprechen springt der Cursor in eine neue Zeile und blinkt. das ist alles.

Status:

Maus funktioniert, Cursor-Themes sind installiert. Der Pointer erscheint aber nicht. Es sind aber "Mausaktionen" möglich. z.B. kann ich in Openbox das Menü öffnen und xterm starten. Oder ich kann in TWM über einzelne Terminals fahren - ohne dass der Mauscursor zu sehen ist. Auch kann ich in Nitrogen ein Bild wählen und mit Mausklick bestätigen. 

Trotzdem erscheint z.B. in Nitrogen, wenn ich es aus dem Terminal starte immer die Fehlermeldung

```
ERR: Could not load "image-loading" from icon Theme, this indicates a problem with your Gtk/Gtkmm install.
```

Was kann ich als Nächstes tun?

----------

## mike155

Es wundert mich, dass die Maus bei der Ausgabe von 'lsusb' nicht auftaucht. Du hast doch noch den Laptop. Sieht man die Maus dort in der Ausgabe von 'lsusb'?

----------

## mptaiko

Hallo Mike, 

die Maus taucht unter Device 008 ID 1b1a:000 auf.

Auf meinem Laptop sieht die Ausgabe wie folgt aus:

```
Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen0.7: ID 1b1a:0000

Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen0.6: ID 04f2:b449 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd

Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen0.5: ID 8087:0a2a Intel Corp.

Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen0.4: ID 138a:0017 Validity Sensors, Inc. VFS 5011 fingerprint sensor

Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen0.3: ID 058f:9540 Alcor Micro Corp. AU9540 Smartcard Reader

Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen1.2: ID 8087:8001 Intel Corp.

Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen0.2: ID 1199:a001 Sierra Wireless, Inc.

Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen0.1: ID 0000:0000

Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen1.1: ID 0000:0000
```

Hier ist die Bezeichnung identisch, obwohl der Laptop unter FreeBSD läuft.

Wie gesagt, die Maus ist eine ganz einfache 10 € -Maus, die ihren Zweck hervorragend erfüllt. Bei der Gamingmaus meines Sohnes wird natürlich eine lange Bezeichnung hinter der ID ausgegeben. Aber in Funktion ist es bei dieser Maus genau das gleiche.

Ich habe jetzt auch gtkmm installiert, hat aber keine Veränderung gebracht.

----------

## mike155

Gut, dann ist '1b1a:0000' offenbar die Maus. Warum bei der Ausgabe von 'lsusb' kein Text angegeben wird, kann ich nicht sagen - das hatte ich noch nie. Aber zumindest wissen wir, dass die Maus vom System erkannt wird.

Zu twm. Wenn ich mit X11/twm mit startx starte, erhalte ich zunächst einen schwarzen Bildschirm und keinen Cursor. Wenn ich die Maus bewege und dann die linke Maustase drücke, erscheint ein Menü. Und ab diesem Zeitpunkt sehe ich auch einen Cursor. Ist das bei Dir auch so?Last edited by mike155 on Wed Apr 15, 2020 12:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mptaiko

Hallo Mike,

dir und allen anderen Forumianern - Frohe Ostern.

zum Thema: Wenn ich TWM starte und die linke Maustaste drücke, erscheint das Menü, aber kein Mauszeiger. Ich kann mich dann im Menü bewegen, einzelne Buttons anwählen und mit linker Maustaste etwas ausführen. Z.B. kann ich die Terminals anwählen, sie mit der Tastatur nutzen, Fenster vergrößern, verschieben und schließen. Alles mehr oder weniger im Blindflug.

Wenn ich mit exit twm schließen will, friert alles ein. Wenn ich aus dem Terminal exit ausführe, dann wird alles schwarz. Meine ssh-Verbindung bleibt aber bestehen.

----------

## mptaiko

Habe jetzt testweise einen Kernel mit genkernel erzeugt und diesen geladen. 

Das Ergebnis ist das Gleiche. kein Mouse-Pointer.

In der /log/X11/xorg.0.log sind mir keine Abnormalitäten aufgefallen.

Ich mach also mit dem normalen Kernel weiter.

----------

## mike155

Also die Maus funktioniert unter twm, man sieht nur keinen Cursor. Merkwürdiges Problem. Bei Google kann man nach

```
x11 no cursor
```

suchen. Es gibt viele Antworten. Unglücklicherweise scheint es aber sehr unterschiedliche Ursachen zu geben. Ein User startet X11 beispielsweise mit der Option "-nocursor". kein Wunder, dass der keinen Cursor hat...

Bitte poste Deine X11 Config-Dateien (/etc/X11/xorg.conf und /etc/X11/xorg.conf/*).

Bitte lösche '/var/log/Xorg.0.log', starte X11/twm, öffne ein Menü und starte ein xterm. Beende X11/twm und poste '/var/log/Xorg.0.log'. Vielleicht sehen wir dort etwas.

----------

## mptaiko

Hier sind meine /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/-Dateien

11-libinput.conf

```
# Match on all types of devices but joysticks

  1 #

  2 # If you want to configure your devices, do not copy this file.

  3 # Instead, use a config snippet that contains something like this:

  4 #

  5 # Section "InputClass"

  6 #   Identifier "something or other"

  7 #   MatchDriver "libinput"

  8 #

  9 #   MatchIsTouchpad "on"

 10 #   ... other Match directives ...

 11 #   Option "someoption" "value"

 12 # EndSection

 13 #

 14 # This applies the option any libinput device also matched by the other

 15 # directives. See the xorg.conf(5) man page for more info on

 16 # matching devices.

 17

 18 Section "InputClass"

 19         Identifier "libinput pointer catchall"

 20         MatchIsPointer "on"

 21         MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

 22         Driver "libinput"

 23 EndSection

 24

 25 #Section "InputClass"

 26 #        Identifier "libinput keyboard catchall"

 27 #        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

 28 #        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

 29 #        Driver "libinput"

 30 #EndSection

 31

 32 #Section "InputClass"

 33 ###        Identifier "libinput touchpad catchall"

 34 #        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

 35 #        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

 36 #        Driver "libinput"

 37 #EndSection

 38

 39 #Section "InputClass"

 40 #        Identifier "libinput touchscreen catchall"

 41 #        MatchIsTouchscreen "on"

 42 #        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

 43 #        Driver "libinput"

 44 #EndSection

 45

```

12-opengl.conf

```
   Section "Files"

  1    ModulePath "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

  2 EndSection
```

13-keyboard.conf

```
 7 Section "InputClass"

  6       Identifier "keyboard"

  5       MatchIsKeyboard "on"

  4       Driver "libinput"

  3       Option "XkbLayout" "de"

  2       Option "XkbModel" "pc109"

  1       Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

8    EndSection

```

14-monitor.conf

```
 16 Section "Device"

 15    #Identifier ist Grafikkarte

 14    Identifier "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780"

 13    # Option - sind die Monitore

 12    Option "DVI-D-1" "DVI"

 11    Option "HDMI-1" "HDMI-4K"

 10 EndSection

  9

  8 Section "Monitor"

  7    Identifier "DVI"

  6    Option "RightOf" "HDMI-4K"

  5 EndSection

  4

  3

  2 Section "Monitor"

  1    Identifier "HDMI-4K"

17     Option "LeftOf" "DVI"

  1 EndSection

  2

  3 #Section "Screen"

  4 #   Identifier "Screen0"

  5 #   Device "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 780"

  6 #   Option "metamodes" "HDMI-4K: 3840x2160, VGA: 1600:1050"

  7 #EndSection

```

Wo kann ich die Monsterdateo /var/log/Xorg.0.log hinladen?[/glsa]

Ich bekomme immer eine Fehlermeldung.

----------

## mike155

Bitte lies: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wgetpaste.

Dann:

```
emerge wgetpaste

wgetpaste /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

wgetpaste liefert eine URL zurück. Diese bitte posten.

----------

## mptaiko

Hier ist die URL der /var/log/Xorg.0.log-Datei http://dpaste.com/28X0T7B

Auf ein Verhalten muss ich noch hinweisen. Wenn ich TWM verlassen will, habe ich das, so auch hier mit dem Exit-Button aus dem Linksklickmenü versucht. Hier passiert nur, dass die Rahmen der Terminals verschwinden und alls einfriert. Die Verbindung über ssh bleibt jedoch weiter erhalten und kann problemlos genutzt werden.

P.S. Ich habe zusätzlich noch die Gaming-Maus meines Sohnes angeschlossen. Die wird auch unter lsusb angezeigt.

```
Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 005 Device 003: ID 1e7d:3246 ROCCAT

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 1b1a:0000

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 05e3:0738 Genesys Logic, Inc. Card reader

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04d9:a09f Holtek Semiconductor, Inc. E-Signal LUOM G10 Mechanical Gaming Mouse

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
```

----------

## mike155

Danke für die Config-Dateien und die Xorg.0.log-Datei!

Weder in den Config-Dateien, noch in der Xorg.0.log-Datei sehe ich etwas, das verkehrt aussieht oder auf Probleme hindeutet. 

In der Xorg.0.log-Datei steht sogar explizit, dass der Hardware-Cursor verwendet wird:

```
[    53.684] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Using HW cursor
```

Ich hatte zwar schon viele Probleme mit Grafikkarten und X11, aber noch nie den Fall, dass der Cursor fehlt. So langsam gehen mir die Ideen aus.  :Sad: 

Mir fällt noch folgendes ein:

Benötigt Deine Nvidia Karte Firmware? Wird diese beim Booten geladen?

Du könntest mal von einer Live-CD booten (beispielsweise SystemRescueCD) und schauen, ob der Cursor dort erscheint. Falls er dort erscheint, könntest Du versuchen herauszufinden, was dort anders konfiguriert ist, als auf Deinem Rechner. Falls er dort nicht erscheint, könnte es ein Hardware-Problem sein - oder falsche Einstellungen im BIOS-Setup.

----------

## mptaiko

Hallo Mike, 

danke für die Antwort. 

Zu 1.) Ich habe firmware installiert, aber nicht speziell einen Blob in den Kernel eingebaut. Dabei bin ich nach dem Nvidia-Wiki gegangen. Die Karte hatte in meiner alten PC-Zusammenstellung funktioniert, jedoch kam es zu Abstürzen, wenn ich über den 4K-Monitor gestreamt habe. Das hat mich veranlasst, meinen PC aufzurüsten.

Das Motherboard hat eigentlich Maus-Unterstützung. Nach einem Sofwarreset des Boards funktioniert zumindest im BIOS die Maus-Unterstützung.

Ich habe hier mal die heutige /var/kog/messages eingestellt: http://dpaste.com/331CWP0

zu 2.)  Das BIOS hatte ich mit einem Softwarereset behandelt und zumindest ließ sich die Maus dort steuern.

Ich habe jetzt ein Gentoo-Live-DVD runtergeladen und ausprobiert. 

Also: Maus geht.

  Loginmanager zeigt beide Bildschirme in korrekter Auflösung.

  Plasma - startet (auch 4k) aber wenn geladen ist, funktioniert im Grunde nichts, keine Statusleiste, keine Icons auf dem Desktop, nur ein fragmentiertes Hintergrundbild.

  XFCE - zeigt keine Schriften

  LXDE - zeigt Icons auf dem Desktop, aber Programme kann man nicht starten

  X-Session - da springt alles wieder zurück in den Loginmanager; in eine tty komme ich nicht rein

  Plasma (Wayland) - da hängt sich alles auf.

Hier komme ich unterm Strich nicht einmal dahin, Systemdateien anzeigen zu lassen.

Also unterm Strich ist alles mehr als unbefriedigend. Ich glaube, ich hole mir eine neue Radeon Grafikkarte und baue einen neuen Kernel. Ich brauche keine Gamingkarte sondern nur eine, die 4K kann und die auch mal in Blender GPU-Rendering anbietet. 

Vielleicht hat ja da noch jemand einen Tipp

----------

## Tyrus

Hallo mptaiko.

Also wenn ich die folgenden Meldungen aus deinem Log lese

```

[...]

Apr 15 08:22:09 fritz kernel: [    7.704261] nvidia: Unknown symbol ipmi_create_user (err -2)

Apr 15 08:22:09 fritz kernel: [    7.704309] nvidia: Unknown symbol ipmi_destroy_user (err -2)

Apr 15 08:22:09 fritz kernel: [    7.704338] nvidia: Unknown symbol ipmi_validate_addr (err -2)

Apr 15 08:22:09 fritz kernel: [    7.704349] nvidia: Unknown symbol ipmi_free_recv_msg (err -2)

Apr 15 08:22:09 fritz kernel: [    7.704353] nvidia: Unknown symbol ipmi_set_my_address (err -2)

Apr 15 08:22:09 fritz kernel: [    7.704366] nvidia: Unknown symbol ipmi_request_settime (err -2)

Apr 15 08:22:09 fritz kernel: [    7.704373] nvidia: Unknown symbol ipmi_set_gets_events (err -2)

Apr 15 08:22:09 fritz kernel: [    7.723316] nvidia: Unknown symbol ipmi_create_user (err -2)

Apr 15 08:22:09 fritz kernel: [    7.723362] nvidia: Unknown symbol ipmi_destroy_user (err -2)

Apr 15 08:22:09 fritz kernel: [    7.723390] nvidia: Unknown symbol ipmi_validate_addr (err -2)

Apr 15 08:22:09 fritz kernel: [    7.723401] nvidia: Unknown symbol ipmi_free_recv_msg (err -2)

Apr 15 08:22:09 fritz kernel: [    7.723405] nvidia: Unknown symbol ipmi_set_my_address (err -2)

Apr 15 08:22:09 fritz kernel: [    7.723418] nvidia: Unknown symbol ipmi_request_settime (err -2)

Apr 15 08:22:09 fritz kernel: [    7.723425] nvidia: Unknown symbol ipmi_set_gets_events (err -2)

[...]

```

bekomm ich das Gefühl das der Kernel schlicht nicht korrekt eingestellt ist.

Laut Gentoo-Wiki brauchste für die NVIDIA/nvidia-drivers (ja du hast noveau) im Kernel auch:

```

Device Drivers --->

   Character devices --->

      [*] IPMI top-level message handler

```

Es liest sich für mich so als ob das in deinem Kernel deaktiviert ist.

Vielleicht schauste da nochmal alles genau nach. Also für die nvidia-drivers wäre das:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVIDIA/nvidia-drivers

----------

## mptaiko

Hallo Tyrus,

ich habe auch den Nvidia-Treiber nach Anleitung getestet und einen entsprechenden Kernel gebaut und installiert. Das Resultat war identisch.

Zusätzlich habe ich mit genkernel einen Kernel gebaut. Alle hatten die gleichen Symptome. 

Die Kernel-Einstellungen habe ich -zig mal nach den Anleitungen überprüft und bestimmt 5 Nouveau- und 4 Nvidia-Kernel gebaut. Immer anhand der Wikis.

Als denn das noch mit dem Live-Image kam und da auch nichts flüssig lief, hatte ich einfach die Schnauze voll und eine Radeon-Grafikkarte bestellt, auf die ich wegen Corona wohl noch ein paar Tage warten muss.

Ich habe nochmal die Optionen in der  Device-Driver-Einstellung überprüft, aber das Sternchen befindet sich am richtigen Platz. Meine Vermutung ist, dass die Karte einen Defekt hat. Die hatte ich von meinem Neffen bekommen, der sie seinerzeit unter Windows nicht zum Laufen bekam. 

Vielleicht war das Zusammenspiel mit dem alten Phenom II X4-Prozessor nicht so kritisch und es hat halbwegs funktioniert.

Linux Torwalds hat Recht, wenn er sagt: "Fuck you, Nvidia!" Ich sage das jetzt auch und hoffe, dass da nicht noch was anderes kaputtgegangen ist und ich mit der Radeon-Karte mehr Glück habe.

Trotzdem vielen Dank für deinen Hinweis.

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> Die hatte ich von meinem Neffen bekommen, der sie seinerzeit unter Windows nicht zum Laufen bekam.

 

Wir haben tagelang bei einem außergewöhnlichen - um nicht zu sagen: kuriosen - Problem nach einer Lösung gesucht. Und es gab schon die ganze Zeit Hinweise darauf, dass die Grafikkarte defekt sein könnte???  :Shocked: 

Es wäre gut gewesen, wenn Du uns schon früher davon berichtet hättest...

----------

## mptaiko

Sorry und Asche auf mein Haupt. Aber davon bin ich nicht ausgegangen, weil die Karte in der alten Konfiguration funktioniert hat. Also bin ich anfangs gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen, dass mit der Karte was nicht stimmt. Für mich war sie in Ordnung. Später ist man immer schlauer.

Also nochmal - sorry und danke für die Hilfe.

----------

## mptaiko

Hallo Leute,

heute kam nach über einer Woche die neue Grafikkarte an. Eingebaut angeschaltet - und alles lief erst einmal. Die Bildschirme haben die richtige Auflösung, die richtige "Plazierung". Ich habe noch nicht einmal ein Update mit geänderten /etc/portage/make.conf -Einstellungen auf Radeon vorgenommen. Das läuft gerade im Terminal. Und auch einen neuen Kernel habe ich noch nicht einmal erzeugt. Ein Untzerschied wie Tag und Nacht. 

Bis auf Gehäuse und Festplatten habe ich jetzt einen komplett neuen Desktop-PC. War zwar nicht so geplant, aber nun ist es halt so.

Auch wenn ich euch - und insbesondere dich Mike ganz schön genervt habe, will ich euch trotzdem noch mal für eure kompetente Hilfe danken und mich in aller Form entschuldigen.

----------

